# Hunting Island



## cocky (Jun 21, 2010)

Fished for about 45 mins before the crowd picked up. Caught a few. Honestly, the fish were just bonuses. That's got to be one of the coolest places on the coast.





Caught them in the suds next to one of the walls using fresh shrimp.


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice and yes it is a beautiful place to visit ......................


----------



## Captainfirebeard (Aug 22, 2014)

Good to see another on here from Spartanburg.


----------



## cocky (Jun 21, 2010)

Captainfirebeard said:


> Good to see another on here from Spartanburg.


Absolutely...how are you sir?


----------



## Captainfirebeard (Aug 22, 2014)

Doing good, How about you?


----------



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

Hey we stopped by Spartanburg Monday to eat at The Beacon I Tell you what if you leave there hungary its your own fault


----------



## cocky (Jun 21, 2010)

Haha...that's kind of a "once per year" deal for me. That stuff will have your stomach a wreck.

Captainfirebeard - If I was any better, I don't know if I could stand it. haha


----------



## Captainfirebeard (Aug 22, 2014)

It is good for the occasional "thorough cleansing" so to speak


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Great work.

I fixed the title for you.

I love Beacon. If I lived within 30 miles of Sb, I'd uhm live at the Beacon.


----------



## cocky (Jun 21, 2010)

Haha...thanks man. Those chili cheese a-plentys will hurt a man bad.


----------



## vaycay fishin (May 20, 2015)

Good to see i have fellow Spartanburgers on this forum!


----------

